# Question with Stock Alternator



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I didn't realize i have a 105 amp alt. on my truck. I thought it would have been bigger. My question is does anyone plow and use an electric spreader ( spreader draws 100amps) with a small alt.? I was thinking of having it rebuilt, but if i can get away with out it, I will. Right now with the V, raising the plow the plow lights dim a little. And the battery gage does drop a little when in park and raising the blade. But not as much when moving and raising the blade.
Could i get away with it?
Thanks Rich


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Do a search on alternators and dual batteries. You'll find a lot of good info. You know, some people can get away with a 105 amp alt and plow for years.
Me? I could'nt get by with my 160 amp in a DIESEL! I had to go big with a 'Wyldman Modded big case OTR truck alt at 250 amps.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

ProSeasons;739265 said:


> Do a search on alternators and dual batteries. You'll find a lot of good info. You know, some people can get away with a 105 amp alt and plow for years.
> Me? I could'nt get by with my 160 amp in a DIESEL! I had to go big with a 'Wyldman Modded big case OTR truck alt at 250 amps.


I have done some searches. I have a diesel truck. the truck came with dual 770CCA batteries. i put two new interstate platinum 800CCA's. I would have thought the diesel alt. would have been bigger then 105. My father inlaw is checking now to see what is the biggest i can put on without changing the bracket. And he is going to let me know. I guess i'd might as well change it out. Just looking to see if other people are getting by plowing and spreading with a smaller alt. 
250 ... Man you dont mess around. I see you have a back blade, so i guess going that big is well worth it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rmartini27 (Dec 15, 2007)

i got away with it for awhile but i kept on having to replace batterys. now i have dual marine batterys and 200a alt


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Quality SR;739272 said:


> I have done some searches. I have a diesel truck. the truck came with dual 770CCA batteries. i put two new interstate platinum 800CCA's. I would have thought the diesel alt. would have been bigger then 105. My father inlaw is checking now to see what is the biggest i can put on without changing the bracket. And he is going to let me know. I guess i'd might as well change it out. Just looking to see if other people are getting by plowing and spreading with a smaller alt.
> 250 ... Man you dont mess around. I see you have a back blade, so i guess going that big is well worth it. Thanks for the info.


Try NAPA. They have or should be able to order a higher output alternator keeping it in the same casing so no new bracket is needed.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

From NAPA

Part: NNE 1N4812HO 
Features & Benefits 
New Specially Designed Rotor & Stator Are Designed For The Maximum Output.; New Slip Rings Are Precision Polished.; Rectifiers 100% New, Press Fit Welded Construction w/ 70 Amp Diode.; All Brushes Are 100% New High Quality Brushes.

Features and Benefits PDF

Attributes 
Alternator Amperage : 200 Amp
Pulley Type : 6 Groove
Voltage Regulator Type : Internal

Warranty 
Warrantied To Be Free Of Defects In Workmanship & Materials. This Limited Lifetime Warranty Is Not Transferable. Light Trucks/Vans With Diesel Engines Under 8000 lbs. GVW Warranty Is TWO (2) Years.

Application Information: 2004 GMC Truck Sierra-2500HD 3/4 Ton - Pickup 
Engines : 6.6 L 403 CID V8 Diesel
Comments: w/ 6 Groove Pulley;w/ 200 Amp Alternator;High Output Alternator. *You Must Sell Cable Kit 13-41K w/ this #*Per Car Qty: 1

*You have to purchase an upgraded cable to use this. The part number is above.*


----------



## twinman326 (Dec 7, 2007)

You might want to check out this web site. I had the same problem. Using two batteries and a 105amp alt. I end up buy a better alt with a fuse block

Here is the website for the alt.>>> http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/store/category.aspx?&Page=7&Sort=1&catid=18175

And here os the web page for the fuse block >> http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Wiring/.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Quality SR;739272 said:


> I have done some searches. I have a diesel truck. the truck came with dual 770CCA batteries. i put two new interstate platinum 800CCA's. I would have thought the diesel alt. would have been bigger then 105. My father inlaw is checking now to see what is the biggest i can put on without changing the bracket. And he is going to let me know. I guess i'd might as well change it out. Just looking to see if other people are getting by plowing and spreading with a smaller alt.
> 250 ... Man you dont mess around. I see you have a back blade, so i guess going that big is well worth it. Thanks for the info.


Dude, WE both have diesels, YOU have the mighty Duramax but all three of the American diesels mostly putter around plowing at LOW RPMs, right? that's where a diesel shines. But it ain't the ideal rpm range to charge a couple of big ol'e batteries! See our dilemma?

Thank God Wyldman solved our problem with an alt that charges big while turnin' slow.payup
Iv'e got a front blade that's electric and a back blade that's electric and a spreader that's electric and a big FASS fuel pump that's electric and a heater fan that's electric and( it's usually cold out when I plow snow, I don't know why....?)and it also has TWO count 'em, two 95 amp intake air pre heaters and don't get me started on how many lights I have , ALL of those are electric and did I mention the fact that when I turn the key, I'm really fond of when the batteries turn the starter over to crank my high compression diesel engine. That starter is electric, too. WHEW!!!! If they would have had a bigger alt than 250 amps, I would have bought that one instead.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

gottaloveOT;740108 said:


> From NAPA
> 
> Part: NNE 1N4812HO
> Features & Benefits
> ...


Thanks alot for info. Do i have to change the brackets? I thought the biggest i can go with the stock brackets is 145. Thanks Rich



twinman326;740317 said:


> You might want to check out this web site. I had the same problem. Using two batteries and a 105amp alt. I end up buy a better alt with a fuse block
> 
> Here is the website for the alt.>>> http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/store/category.aspx?&Page=7&Sort=1&catid=18175
> 
> And here os the web page for the fuse block >> http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Wiring/.


Thanks for the links, ill check them out.



ProSeasons;741381 said:


> Dude, WE both have diesels,
> 
> *Dude, I know that, i saw your signature. All i meant was that i would have thought the diesels would have had bigger alt's. That's all.*
> 
> ...


So by reading all this, i am guessing your answer is YES to upgrading. Thats all i was looking for. Oh thanks for the help.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Your truck more than likely doesnt have plow prep on it. As for the small alternator. its becuase once the motor is going it really doesnt need the alternator to run anymore becuase of combustion at 22-1. So they they done need to run an ignition system,


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Quality SR;742568 said:


> Thanks alot for info. Do i have to change the brackets? I thought the biggest i can go with the stock brackets is 145. Thanks Rich


The listing didn't say anything about having to change the bracket. I would call a NAPA and give them that part number and ask them.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

BigDave12768;742577 said:


> Your truck more than likely doesnt have plow prep on it. As for the small alternator. its becuase once the motor is going it really doesnt need the alternator to run anymore becuase of combustion at 22-1. So they they done need to run an ignition system,


Thanks Dave. i have to check that, i dont think it have the plow prep. I guess it will be better to upgrade then. thanks for the info. Rich


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Quality SR;742957 said:


> Thanks Dave. i have to check that, i dont think it have the plow prep.


 It doesn't Rich or I would have included it in the RPO list I sent ya back. :waving:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

B&B;742967 said:


> It doesn't Rich or I would have included it in the RPO list I sent ya back. :waving:


Thats a good point Mike. I am going to upgrade to a bigger one. The 200 amp sounds good. Thanks for the help.


----------

